# [SOLVED]Wake on Lan - Linux

## Yatmai

Taki mam drobny problem, bawiłem się kiedyś WoL, i to generalnie działało. Niestety Gentoo mi się posypało i po reinstalce jakoś nie szczególnie chce. 

Całość wygląda tak, że jak wyłącze kompa z Windowsa to fajnie wstaje po wol, ale gdy wyłącze Linuksa to nie reaguje na budzenie. Więc pytanie czego zapomniałem dokompilować  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

```
$ egrep ^RC_DOWN_I /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

```

----------

## Yatmai

Niestety nie pomogło  :Sad: 

Z tego co mi na myśl przychodzi, acpid mam aktywne, ether-wake też jest w systemie....

----------

## manwe_

Hm... tyle co się (nie)orientuję, to dodatki do systemu nie powinny mieć nic do WoL, bo tutaj chodzi tylko o zostawienie karty włączonej przy zamykaniu systemu. Zerknij do /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh i wykomentuj linijkę która dodaje opcję i do halt, to powinien być winowajca. WoL kiedyś testowałem na kompie z sieciówką zintegrowaną nForce2 i działało.

----------

## v7n

```
# RC_DOWN_INTERFACE allows you to specify if RC will bring the interface

# completely down when it stops. The default is yes, but there are some

# instances where you may not want this to happen such as using Wake On LAN.

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"
```

czyli na moje powinno byc "no"  :Smile: 

----------

## mazdac

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Wake_on_lan polecam metodę Gentoo

----------

## manwe_

 *v7n wrote:*   

> czyli na moje powinno byc "no" 

  No tak, zapomniałem dopisać komentarz "jak jest tak to nie działa", ale chyba komentarz nad opcją mowi sam za siebie   :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Co do /etc/conf.d/rc sie domyśliłem, że ma być NO  :Very Happy:  Nie pomogło, więc spróbuje metodę Gentoo :]

EDIT

no i pomogło ethtool -s eth0 wol g, sieciówkę miałem przestawioną na reagowanie na ramkę d  :Smile: 

Dzięki wszystkim  :Smile: 

----------

